# حساب قدرة مضخة



## نيوتن ديزاين (21 أبريل 2010)

*انا مهندس فضل ميعاري*
وبارك الله فيكم على المجهود اللي عمبتعلوه علشان المهندسين واتمنى من الله انوه اكون معكوه في هذا المجال .

الموقع هو هكتار ونص وهبعثلكم مرفق بالاوتوكاد علشان توضح عندكم الصورة
حسب ما استفدت من المهندسين اللي في البلد بديت اوزع من البوابة تبع الموقع واعتبرت انو الخرطوم بيغطي 35 متر على شكل نصف دائرة وبعدين قست 50 متر وعملت النقطة الثانية للكابينة وكملت التغطية للموقع بالكامل على ها النمط.
بدي منكم خدمة انوه تساعدنوي في حساب قدرة المضخة اللي هتغطي الموقع بالكامل مع العلم انوه يوجد مبنى اداري مكون من ثلالث طوابق داخل الموقع كمان
معليش عالازعاج 
,,,,شكرا جزيلا 
.......اخوكم فضل:19:​


----------



## nada issa (23 سبتمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ارجو المساعده في ايجاد القانون الخاص لحساب قدرة المضخه الغاطسه حصرا ؟؟؟ وشكرا
ارجو الرد بسرعه


----------



## لؤي الدلالعه (24 سبتمبر 2012)

الاخت ندى
ما هو المطلوب بالتحديد ماذا تقصدين بالقدرة هل هي القدرة الكهربائية ام الطاقة الانتاجية للمضخة ام حساب الكمية و الارتفاع
ارجو تحديد المطلوب وانا على استعداد للمساعدة
مع الاحترام


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (26 سبتمبر 2012)

بغض النظر عن الموضوع لان كلام حضرتك مش كامل
بس بخصوص حساب قدرة الطلمبة فشوف الكابينة محتاجة ضغط قد اية و احسب المفاقيد لابعد كابينة عن المضخة و اجمع اى ضغط استاتيكى موجود و مجموع ال3 ضغوط دول هو ضغط الطلمبة المطلوب


----------



## aymen88 (26 سبتمبر 2012)

شكرا للجهود المبذوله موضوع جدا جميل


----------



## eng.emad sara (6 أكتوبر 2012)

الحسابات الرياضية للمضخات و كيفية إختيارها للتطبيق المراد 


تستخدم المضخات لإضافة طاقة إلى المائع لم تكن موجودة للحصول علىفائدة معينة أو شغل معين . فمثلا لكي ترفع كمية معينة من الماء مسافة معينة ضد إتجاهقوة الجاذبية فإنك تستخدم المضخة لتقوم بذلك . ولكن هذا الأمر له حساباترياضية نستطيع من خلالها تقييم الطاقة التي سنحتاجها في هذا الأمر و يبنى على ذلكإختيار المضخة المناسبة لكي ترفع الكمية المرادة بدقة دون زيادة أو نقص ، أو الضختحت ضغوط معينة و أيضا كمية معينة ملائمة للتطبيق. 


حساباتالطاقة الخاصة بالمضخات حسب التطبيق : 
Power = Q*h*g + (Q^2 ) * L / 2*C*A
حيث( Q ) كميةتدفق المائع بالكيلو جرام / الثانية ، و هذةالكمية هي المرادة في التطبيق .
حيث( h ) الإرتفاعمن المضخة إلى المكان الذي يراد رفع المائع إليه. 
حيث( g ) عجلةالجاذبية الأرضية . 
حيث( L ) طولالأمبوب أو الماسورة . حيث ( C) كثافة المائع . 
حيث( A ) مساحةمقطع الأمبوب أو الماسورة . 
و عند الضخ عند ضغط معين فإن الطاقة تساوي: 
Power = V*Q \ C
حيث( V ) الضغط و Q و C كما سبق التعريف بهم. 
هناك حساباتأخرى بعد حساب الطاقة و هي حسابات تتعلق بتصميم المضخة و ملائمتها مع التطبيق ، و 
هي حسابات العزم و سرعةالدوران . 
1 <<<<<< ( Torque = (X / 2) * ( h*C*g*A + Q*g + (Q^2) / 2*C*A
حيث( X ) المسافةمن محور دوران المضخة إلى منتصف ريشة الحدافة . 
R.P.M (N) = (60 * Power) / ( 2 * 3.14 * Torque ) >>>>>> 2 
و العزم هنا هو عزم المحركالذي يقوم بإدارة عمود المضخة المثبت فيه الحدافة و ( N ) هي عدد الدورات 
التي يدورها عمود المحرك فيالدقيقة . 
وبعد الحصول على العزم من العلاقة ( 1 ) يعوض به في العلاقة ( 2 ) و يعوض أيضابالقدرة ( الطاقة ) ، 
فنحصل على مواصفات محرك المضخةالمراد إستخدامها . 
مثال: 
يملأ خزان في أسطح أحد المنازلبمعدل تدفق 4 كيلو جرامات / الثانية علما بأنإرتفاع المنزل يساوي 20 
متر و مساحة مقطع الماسورةالموصلة للخزان 10 سم2 و طول الماسورة 20 متر و كثافة المائع 1000 
وعجلة الجاذبية الأرضية 9.81 ، أوجد مواصفات المضخة المستخدمة . 


الحل 

Power = Q*h*g + (Q^2 ) * L / 2*C*A
Power = 4*20*9.81 + (4^2) * 20 / ( 2*1000*10*10^- 4 ) = 945 watt = 1.3 H.P

( Torque = (X / 2) * ( h*C*g*A + Q*g + (Q^2) / 2*C*A

تم قياس المسافة ( X ) في نفس نوع المضخة المستخدمة في المنزل فوجد أنه يساوي 10سم 

Torque = (10*10^- 2 / 2 ) * (20*1000*9.81*10*10^- 4 + 4*9.81 + (4^2) / 2 ) = 12N.m

بالتعويض بالعزم ( Torque ) و القدرة (Power ) في العلاقة : 
R.P.M (N) = (60 * Power) / ( 2 * 3.14 * Torque ) >>>>>> 2 
R.P.M (N) = ( 60 * 945 ) / ( 2 * 3.14 * 12 ) = 752 R.P.M
إذا مواصفات المضخة : 
قدرة المحرك تساوي 945 وات 1.3 حصان.
عدد لفات دوران المحرك أوالحدافة 752 لفة في الدقيقة . 

ملحوظة:

نتائج العزم وعدد لفات الدورانصحيحة بالنسبة للمحرك في حالة كون عمود المحرك متصلا إتصالا مباشرا 
بعمود الحدافة أما إذا كان هناك تخفيض أو تكبير ميكانيكي بين المحرك و الحدافةفإن نتائج العزم و عدد 
لفات الدوران صحيحة بالنسبةللحدافة . 

يفضل ضرب ناتج القدرة في كفاءة المضخة قبل إدخالها في الحسابات و هي غالبا تكون من0.8 إلى 0.9 .


----------



## نيوتن ديزاين (16 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلاااااااااااا


----------



## nofal (16 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا .


----------



## سباعي1 (16 أكتوبر 2012)

Thanks for the effort


----------



## م.كوثر (1 مارس 2014)

في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله .. بارك الله فيك


----------



## ليث محمد جعفر (4 مارس 2014)

شكرا جزيلا على المعلومه المهمه جدا جدا


----------



## عمران احمد (6 مارس 2014)

جزاكم الله كل خير و بارك الله فيكم اجمعين
و الى الامام دائما


----------



## Motasem Sami (7 سبتمبر 2014)

eng. Emad
thanks :85:


----------



## علي التقني (23 ديسمبر 2014)

احسنتم بارك الله بجهودكم
ممكن حد يساعدني على تعليم كيفية قراءة المخططات الميكانيكية الخاصة بتشيد محطة عزل النفط .و المتكونة من 
1.plot plan
2.Layout
3.Isometric


----------

